# Elvia1023's - What did you Eat Today?



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry about the section but I have put it here due to traffic compared to the diet section. I just posted this in my log but will here as I always like hearing what people have ate in a day. My diet is so basic due to non existent funds but I had a few extra bits today as a treat 

5 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil and fruit and fibre cereal.

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a pear.

Chicken breast, selection of fruits (pineapple, mango, strawberries, orange and blueberries). 

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a banana.

Home made fish and chunky chips.

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a pink lady apple.

Gonna have a rump steak with probably whole wheat pasta drizzled with EVOO in the next hour.

I will probably have another shake too depending upon what time I go to bed (it is just past 11pm now and I usually go to bed at 3am).

I got some cottage cheese so will probably have that pre bed with some nuts.


What have you had?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!  Met with a good friend for lunch, so went a bit high on the calories 

10 egg whites - 1/2 onion, 1/2 tomato, 2tbsp salsa, 2 cups (dry weight) oats. 40 oz water

50 gm whey/casein shake, 100gm cytocarb powder, 20 oz water, 28 g. almonds

16oz ribeye steak, 2 cups potatoes, 2 cups broccoli raab, 1 cup spinach/brown rice, 40 oz water

50 gm whey/casein shake, 100gm cytocarb powder, 20 oz water, 28 gm almonds

Few meals left PWO tonight.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 15, 2013)

PWO 2 is up basically the whey/casein w/ cytocarb minus the nuts.  I set my alarm for midnight to slam another shake then back to bed for a solid 8+ hrs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> PWO 2 is up basically the whey/casein w/ cytocarb minus the nuts.  I set my alarm for midnight to slam another shake then back to bed for a solid 8+ hrs.



I am having alot of shakes now due to budget. But there is no chance I will be setting my alarm for one  Although maybe I should start and see if there is any difference. You put the idea in my head... thanks


----------



## jacked391 (Jan 15, 2013)

4 egg whites 2 whole egg omlet
2 slices 12 grain bread 1 tbs peanut butter on both

50g whey with 1 cup vanilla greek yogurt tbs peanut butter and 1 banana shake
(bout 97g protein split between 40min or so)

pac rasin date oatmeal pro balance milk with extra dates and walnuts in
cup of cottage cheese with mixed berries

9oz fillet with sweet tater mixed greens

12oz grilled chicken burrito with saute pablano half onion rotel diced tomatoe green chiles two wedges laughing cow queso 

gonna hit another burrito and a shake later and before bed casein shake with pro balance milk


----------



## jacked391 (Jan 15, 2013)

crap forgot 1/2 cup black beans in burritos


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 15, 2013)

Been a busy day and got a late start! So far only a plastic cup of Kellogg's Corn Flakes


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Breakfast.... 1cup of egg whites and 3 whole eggs scrambled
9am.... sushi nori rolls consisting of rice, chicken, cucumber and avocado
12pm.... Same as 9am
4pm.... 400grams of low fat Greek yoghurt with about 6 strawberries
7pm.... Lean beef homemade shepherds pie and vegetables
9pm.... EAA drink before bed

That's about it!!!


----------



## Flipper2012 (Jan 17, 2013)

Intra workout shake

4 free range eggs, 4 oz London broil, 3 pc Ezekiel

10oz grass fed beef, 1cup rice

10oz London broil
Mashed potato
Salad


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am having alot of shakes now due to budget. But there is no chance I will be setting my alarm for one  Although maybe I should start and see if there is any difference. You put the idea in my head... thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 17, 2013)

Incognito1 said:


> Breakfast.... 1cup of egg whites and 3 whole eggs scrambled
> 9am.... sushi nori rolls consisting of rice, chicken, cucumber and avocado
> 12pm.... Same as 9am
> 4pm.... 400grams of low fat Greek yoghurt with about 6 strawberries
> ...



The sushi rolls sound lovely. Although not much food there matey. Are you dieting or just a low appetite? 6 strawberries... never in my life have I had less than the whole punnet 

Although I haven't ate much today so gonna feast now.



AnaSCI said:


> Been a busy day and got a late start! So far only a plastic cup of Kellogg's Corn Flakes



Although I have had more than this and I got up at 1pm  Must have been really busy matey. I had chocolate weetos for my cereal today... do you have them in the US? Barbie brings me cereal in bed everyday


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 18, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Must have been really busy matey. I had chocolate weetos for my cereal today... do you have them in the US? Barbie brings me cereal in bed everyday



Not over here to my knowledge, have never seen them? They look like they should have the little marshmallows in them

Not a big fan of any sugary or sweet cereals. More towards the Total, Wheaties, Corn Flakes, stuff like that.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 18, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> I had chocolate weetos for my cereal today... do you have them in the US? Barbie brings me cereal in bed everyday



Wheetos, do they come with a free toy inside


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> The sushi rolls sound lovely. Although not much food there matey. Are you dieting or just a low appetite? 6 strawberries... never in my life have I had less than the whole punnet
> 
> The sushi rolls are great. I make them myself so I load up the chicken inside them and get my macros almost spot on. Mind you each time I eat them I'm having at least 4. I usually only have about 6 or so strawberries as this is a half meal for me cause I eat dinner about an hour and half later which is usually a big meal. That day I was running late home from work, hence the 3hr gap. I am trying to lean up a couple of % though. Summer over here in Australia


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 19, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> Wheetos, do they come with a free toy inside



Unfortunately not... they should though


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 19, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Not over here to my knowledge, have never seen them? They look like they should have the little marshmallows in them
> 
> Not a big fan of any sugary or sweet cereals. More towards the Total, Wheaties, Corn Flakes, stuff like that.



I didn't think the US had them. There not actual that bad as they are made from wholegrains. Weeabix is famous for doing wheat cereals for adults. I also have fruit ad fibre or oats or things like cornflakes but nothing beats the choc ones for me. Do they have chocolate corn flakes in the US... they are another fav


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 23, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am having alot of shakes now due to budget. But there is no chance I will be setting my alarm for one  Although maybe I should start and see if there is any difference. You put the idea in my head... thanks



Woke at 1:30 am and slammed a shake last night.  I woke up about an hour and a half later and I swear I think it may have come up on me partially!  Dude, not trying to choke on vomit.  WTF.   I did wake up later with mad energy though. So...:headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 27, 2013)

Still waking up in 3 hours for a shake dude.  But tonight meal number 6 was a 14oz rib eye and 3 cups of whole wheat pasta. Muahahah!


----------



## sazo75 (Feb 2, 2013)

just ate $125 worth of sushi,  LOTS of fresh fish id say most of it was albacore rolls lol.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my training day meals
Training day diet

Meal 1-  Protein- and Fat-  2 whole eggs, 1 scoop whey protein carb-  3/4 cup oats

Meal 2-  Fats- 30 almonds carb- 1 medium apple  Protein-  5 oz chicken measured after cooking

Meal 3- Protein- 5 oz  chicken measured after cooking Fats- 30 almonds , green veggies,   

Meal 4- Protein- 1.5 scoop Whey Protein  carb-  1 low fat poptart, eat this meal 15 mins before hitting the weights. 

Train here(drink 50 carbs from fast acting carbs during training and 2 scoops BCAA's)
Right after training, 1 multi vitamin, 1 tsp creatine monohydrate, 1000 mg vit c, take 1 scoop whey protein mix it up and pour over 1.5 cups any kids cereal you want.  1-2 hours later eat meal 5.

Meal 5 - Protein-5 oz 96% lean burger measured after cooking,  carb- 12 ounce potato 

Meal 6   Protein and fat-1.5 scoops Whey Protein,  natural pbutter (30 grams weighed


----------



## Old Man River (Mar 1, 2013)

*What I eat daily ! I love to eat!*

Meal# 1: 6 egg whites, 1 yolk,and if its my Mexican Genes talking to me , 4 tablespoons of a medium salsa, 1/2 oz of cheddar cheese on two tortillas. When my Italian Genes talk to me in the morning, its 4 tablespoons of marinara sauce with 1/2 oz of mozzarella made as an omelet. 1 cup of rolled oats with cinnamon and three packets of splenda. Meal #2: 6 oz of ground sirloin with 8oz golden potato with "Mexican"salsa and 1 cup of broccoli florets. Meal # 3: same as #2. Meal # 4: 50 grams of whey protein with 2 tablespoons of Ovaltine (chocolate malt).Meal #5: is a post work drink the same as Meal#4. Meal # 6: 10 oz of Tilapia cooked with 2 tablespoons of olive oil,seasoned with McCormicks Perfect Pinch Sicilian/Tuscan seasonings on top of 1 cup of white rice, and 1 cup of broccoli florets.  These are repeated for 3 days , then I switch to chicken/fish meals for 3 more days. Don't even get me started on my non bodybuilding state of mind day to eat! That "Mexican/Italian Monster Maniac"comes alive to feed. Later on ,you muscleheads! OMR


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Sound like interractial eating and beyond omr.   Glad USA made it in there with the ovaltine.. Heck I thot they quit maken it.. Do you add that for taste or does it brings the kid out in you.?  I may need some . Nice grub !


----------



## Old Man River (Mar 2, 2013)

*Ovaltine ! Old School throw down.*



Ironbuilt said:


> Sound like interractial eating and beyond omr.   Glad USA made it in there with the ovaltine.. Heck I thot they quit maken it.. Do you add that for taste or does it brings the kid out in you.?  I may need some . Nice grub !



Ironbuilt, why of course it brings the kid that is forever in me! I refuse to grow up on certain things I love. Some people grow up and give up because they are pussys. I purchased some ON gold standard whey protein"vanilla ice cream".Taste like dry paste in water! So I went back old school and throw in 2 tablespoons of Good old Ovaltine and voila, chocolate malt. And yes I do love my grub, and so does everyone that comes over to eat with me. Clean, good, and seasoned. Damn, I am hungry again!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Old Man River said:


> Ironbuilt, why of course it brings the kid that is forever in me! I refuse to grow up on certain things I love. Some people grow up and give up because they are pussys. I purchased some ON gold standard whey protein"vanilla ice cream".Taste like dry paste in water! So I went back old school and throw in 2 tablespoons of Good old Ovaltine and voila, chocolate malt. And yes I do love my grub, and so does everyone that comes over to eat with me. Clean, good, and seasoned. Damn, I am hungry again![/QUOTE
> Yeah that on is some off shit. I had the vanillla too and ended up using Mio orange water enhancer and ice to make creamsicles  for two weeks
> I need a easy Spanish rice recipe that you make .if u do. Nothing fancy just good
> Post it up in recipes if u want
> Or any other OMR secrets of the master blaster of Texas.thanks brutha..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2013)

Worst day of eating ever (not feeling too good today)...

Bran Flakes with whole milk 
Protein and Oats Shake
Chicken with fried rice
An Orange 
Bran Flakes with Whole Milk
Protein and Oats Shake
Magnum chocolate ice cream

Thats it... it's 3am and I am going to bed now  No excuses really but it's been a bad day plus I have a trapped nerve in my back and can barely move. I am poor too but 2moro will look alot better.


----------

